# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  GSP vs MATT SERRA MONTREAL

## sprawlbrawl

this is going to be an wesome card travis lutter vs rich frranklin mikle bisbing jason macdonald sam stout,and then the main event were George ST Piere will win the title.This will be the event ever in Canadaand ill be there so :Asskiss: lol what do you guys think of matt serra a lot of people dont like him personally,im a George fan but i love matt serra he is one of the funniest guys in the UFC like rampage,he is harlairios like him alot but i think GEORGE will win easy :1seeyah:

----------


## abombing

I like Serra but he's in for a long night. GSP is the man right now. I cant wait for GSP to whoop his ass so they can set up the Hughes/Serra match.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

i think hes in for a short night ,i dont think it will take george long to destroy him

----------


## sorel_C

Gsp is ganna take it (hopefullly.....) im dieing to go to this event,, to bad my ass is in trade school and not brining in enough dinero

----------


## darkseed

GSP gon phuk em up this time!!!! and ol matty boy really doesnt wanna face matt hughes......really!!!

----------


## rush_604

Ya its gonna be sweet. GSP reff stoppage late 3rd

I got my tickets hopefully you guys got urs cuz the events already sold out

----------


## BG

Matt Serra's gonna represent us Long Island tough guys !!!!!!!! Don't under estimate him, GSP did once already and got to watch his belt get strapped around Matt's waist!!!! Honestly though, Matt's gonna need to have another great nite to pull this one off again.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

i agree he is going to have to have a great night to beat him in montreal gsp is very well prepared for this,but i like matt serra way better than hughs.Hughs can dish it out but when someone gives it to him he playes the innocient role(my kids cant watch this now cause he called me a dick)he is a dick,now he lost and it looks good on him. oh yeah i got my tickets to lol awesome GO GSP GO

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> Ya its gonna be sweet. GSP reff stoppage late 3rd
> 
> I got my tickets hopefully you guys got urs cuz the events already sold out


i got mine to 5 more days :7up:

----------


## lotaquestions

quit rubbing it in....when is the ufc coming to the south? they had like ufc 5 in augusta and havnt come back below the mason-dixon in a while.

----------


## FatalThoughts

I have to put my 2 cents. Gsp is a True well Rounded fighter and I said it before. But he chin is weaker than sprawlbrawl's cherry. I know for a fact he's gonna win this fight. I hate GSP personally but their first fight looked like Serra rocked with a lucky right on the button punch and it was all over afterwards. What are the chances he's gonna land it again? I hope he will be able to pull it off. Gsp is just to ****ing good. Hate that French BASTARD.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> I have to put my 2 cents. Gsp is a True well Rounded fighter and I said it before. But he chin is weaker than sprawlbrawl's cherry. I know for a fact he's gonna win this fight. I hate GSP personally but their first fight looked like Serra rocked with a lucky right on the button punch and it was all over afterwards. What are the chances he's gonna land it again? I hope he will be able to pull it off. Gsp is just to ****ing good. Hate that French BASTARD.


Dont understand how someone can hate a man who is the most respectable honnorable(unless you :Nutkick: r from the states ) and in my oppinion is the best pound for pound fighter in the world dont mistake his kindnes for weekness

----------


## lotaquestions

he said that he was a matt hughes fan, thats why he dosnt like gsp. i like hughes too but i think that gsp is a great, if not the best spokesman for the sport.

----------


## Synyster

i dont want GSP to win too quick but i know he's gonna be fired up. i seriously think he isnt gonna lose in front of his home crowd. i want serra punished!!! i just hate dudes that boast and run their mouths......sylvia, tito, chuck, serra, koscheck....etc

----------


## rush_604

> I have to put my 2 cents. Gsp is a True well Rounded fighter and I said it before. But he chin is weaker than sprawlbrawl's cherry. I know for a fact he's gonna win this fight. I hate GSP personally but their first fight looked like Serra rocked with a lucky right on the button punch and it was all over afterwards. What are the chances he's gonna land it again? I hope he will be able to pull it off. Gsp is just to ****ing good. Hate that French BASTARD.


How does he have a weak chin? Because he got TKO'd once in his whole career? 

He took quite a few shots from BJ and nothin. 

I dont know how you can base this all from one fight.

----------


## lotaquestions

i dont think that serra will make it out of the first round. i see gsp coming out and putting the pressure on him emidiatly. gsp comes out hits serra with a couple of leg kicks, takes down and submits him with a rear naked choke in the first....i had a dream.

----------


## Burden

Go GSP!!

----------


## jonny101

serras a dik,thinks hes so tough lol gsp gona hurt him,same wiv hughes if they eva fight

----------


## dank1970

> serras a dik,thinks hes so tough lol gsp gona hurt him,same wiv hughes if they eva fight


nice grammer

----------


## yannick35

GSP is way to focused right now i dont see him losing in any possible way.

Vas-y mon George

----------


## rockinred

the hype for GSP to win sounds the same as the first one... I hope Serra knocks him out again and defies the odds. I don't like the fact that GSP made excuses for his lost...

----------


## BG

> the hype for GSP to win sounds the same as the first one... I hope Serra knocks him out again and defies the odds. I don't like the fact that GSP made excuses for his lost...


Me too. GSP is a great skilled fighter, just weak minded sometimes, needs to be meaner.

----------


## Ashop

> this is going to be an wesome card travis lutter vs rich frranklin mikle bisbing jason macdonald sam stout,and then the main event were George ST Piere will win the title.This will be the event ever in Canadaand ill be there solol what do you guys think of matt serra a lot of people dont like him personally,im a George fan but i love matt serra he is one of the funniest guys in the UFC like rampage,he is harlairios like him alot but i think GEORGE will win easy


this will be good...GSP will win IMO.

----------


## Red Ketchup

St-Pierre wins it!

He dominated Serra from the start... took him to the ground fast and kept him there.

Red

----------


## Red Ketchup

A few screen captures from the fight... (gotta love PPV!)







And and at then end....





Red

----------


## thetank

Gsp.....gsp......gsp....gsp!!!!!!!!

----------


## whatisthatAAAA

does anyone know if the ref stopped it or did matt tap out?

----------


## BgMc31

ref stoppage

----------


## whatisthatAAAA

ok then it was an early stoppage. robbed GSP from a real victory

----------


## CSAR

Wow. From the sports reports, GSP totally dominated. Downloading the fight now. Can't wait!

----------


## MuscleScience

anybody got any links yet

----------


## thetank

> Wow. From the sports reports, GSP totally dominated. Downloading the fight now. Can't wait!


where are you downloading it from!?

----------


## jAcKeD!!!!

could someone post up a link of the fight?

----------


## yannick35

Why dont you gusy download azureus and go on the torrent web site.

I am downloading the ppv right now the whole thing for free.

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/4...83?tab=summary

Here is my link

----------


## MuscleScience

Just watched the GSP fight. It was a pretty iffy stoppage. I am glad I didnt pay to watch that fight. GSP was very dominate though, dont think the outcome would have been any different.

----------


## yannick35

Well i used to buy all the ppv, went from 34$ to 39$ and they are now 45$

Needles to say that UFC sometimes puts card that arent really good, i miss Pride FC i really do.

I remember top 10 grade A fight cards.

UFC has gotten a lot better in there fight cards but there is still work to do there too.

----------


## BgMc31

oooooohhhhhh here we go again...another 'Pride vs. UFC' tangent. I wish people would give it a rest. Business is the ultimate proof of evolution...survival of the fittest.

----------


## yannick35

> oooooohhhhhh here we go again...another 'Pride vs. UFC' tangent. I wish people would give it a rest. Business is the ultimate proof of evolution...survival of the fittest.


Lay off the steroid dude its not even a debat. I got back from church and expressing my views that is all.

Lets just see how well Dream does.

----------


## southmadejd

not great quality but here is the link:

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/uf...a/index-3.html

----------


## jonny101

www.mmalinker.com best site IMO has awsome fights on and alot

----------


## sprawlbrawl

i told you gsp haters hes the man i new he would win lol, :1hifu:

----------


## deanw09876

now id like to see GSP vs Silva...

----------


## Synyster

> now id like to see GSP vs Silva...


dude GSP would get mauled....id never send GSP in the cage against anderson silva.

----------


## jonny101

Gsp's a great great fighter one of the best,but i dont think he's style would be ny good against silva iv gota agree with synyster

----------


## rush_604

I dont no who would win, but his style is pretty good actually. He is top 5 in MMA wrestling, wich is suppose to be Andersons "weakness" Also GSP has really good sub defense. If GSP could keep him on his back and punish him he could win. But the problem is its not gonna be easy keepin Anderson down considering the size differnce. To say that GSP has no chance at all is pretty funny.

----------


## jonny101

i no he is a great wrestler but that didnt help hendo,i agree with the GNP but i dont think he would get him there long enough,as for the stand up i think gsp would have a real problem there look what bj penn done to his face and he hardly hit him and is nowhere near the stand up fighter silva is

----------


## rush_604

> i no he is a great wrestler but that didnt help hendo,i agree with the GNP but i dont think he would get him there long enough,as for the stand up i think gsp would have a real problem there look what bj penn done to his face and he hardly hit him and is nowhere near the stand up fighter silva is



Actually wrestling did help Hendo when he implemented his gameplan. Round 1 was clearly Hendos. When he tried to stand and got hit that was his down fall. As far as stand up BJ poked him in the eye and GSP could barely see that first round. Anderson would have a significant advantage in stand up. But I can defintely see GSP standing with him long enough to set up something and take him down.

----------


## jonny101

> Actually wrestling did help Hendo when he implemented his gameplan. Round 1 was clearly Hendos. When he tried to stand and got hit that was his down fall. As far as stand up BJ poked him in the eye and GSP could barely see that first round. Anderson would have a significant advantage in stand up. But I can defintely see GSP standing with him long enough to set up something and take him down.


yea sorry i agree iv writ the exact same thing in another thread (about hendo) i ment overall,because as soon as silva changed his gameplan in round 2 hendo lost thas wot i ment,shud ov been clear about it sorry.
thas a fair point on the bj fight but i still think he done alot of damage from not that many punch's

gsp is 1 of my favorite 2 fighters but i honestly cnt see him beating silva i just cant.but then i think silva is pound for pound the best in the game at the minute with gsp comeing a close 2nd

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> Matt Serra's gonna represent us Long Island tough guys !!!!!!!! Don't under estimate him, GSP did once already and got to watch his belt get strapped around Matt's waist!!!! Honestly though, Matt's gonna need to have another great nite to pull this one off again.


lol :1laugh:

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> dude GSP would get mauled....id never send GSP in the cage against anderson silva.


gsp would ground and pound him out for sure

----------


## whatisthatAAAA

lol i like gsp but he has no chance against silva. i mean first there not in the same weight so it doesn't matter i cant see them ever fighting. but silva would win hands down. ko 2nd round. and his bjj is awesome so ground and pound wont work. but still gsp might have a better chance then anyone else but that fight will never happen.

----------


## rush_604

> lol i like gsp but he has no chance against silva. i mean first there not in the same weight so it doesn't matter i cant see them ever fighting. but silva would win hands down. ko 2nd round. and his bjj is awesome so ground and pound wont work. but still gsp might have a better chance then anyone else but that fight will never happen.


Silva has nice BJJ. But it is no were near as good as BJ Penn, or Matt Serra. Go look at there BJJ credentials and then Silvas. So how can you say GNP wont work. GSP had BJ on his back for 2 straight rounds, although GSP couldnt stop him he still did damage. We all know what happened on saturday so no need to get into the Serra match.

Also Dana hinted a bunch of times that if GSP beats all the contenders at WW and theres no one left at MW for anderson to fight than the fight will most likely happen.

----------


## sprawlbrawl

i just got back on wed fights were awesome crowd was insane.I would bet the house on gsp,he will grind silva out,tko ref stoppage 3rd round,and new middle weight champ of the world gsp

----------


## southmadejd

If a Silva vs. GSP fight ever gets scheduled I will wet my pants

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> If a Silva vs. GSP fight ever gets scheduled I will wet my pants


lol me to :Nutkick:

----------


## Synyster

some of you people are insane......anderson would end GSPs career if they faught. muay tai isnt anything to fucc with!!!!! ask chuck, lutter, hendo.....etc......

----------


## sprawlbrawl

> some of you people are insane......anderson would end GSPs career if they faught. muay tai isnt anything to fucc with!!!!! ask chuck, lutter, hendo.....etc......


ground and pound baby 3rd round stoppage gsp wins i would bet my house on it. Anderson has not fought the competion gsp hasmatt hughs bj penn shawn sherk kos wow anderson fought frankin lutter(lol)chris leben come on.dont get me wrong i love anderson and with a name like synyster i dont expect to change your mind lol i hope this fight happends

----------


## rush_604

> some of you people are insane......anderson would end GSPs career if they faught. muay tai isnt anything to fucc with!!!!! ask chuck, lutter, hendo.....etc......


Ask chuck what?

Lutter and Hendo lost due to BJJ not Muay Thai. 

Your acting like Silva has never lost before, this is mma anything can happen just go watch the Ryo Chonan fight. 

How would he end GSP's career. Give some educated opinions rather than dumbass statements with nothing to back them up.

----------


## J-Dogg

GSP is very athletic, he wears you out, he has a huge gas tank. He is a smart fighter that makes few mistakes, he commits to his fights, very focused. 

I don't think Silva would be able to maul him. The fight would be intresting. I think Silva's confidence going into it could hurt him. GSP will not make the mistakes Hendo did (leaving back open for a rear naked choke?).

GSP is strong for his wieght class, he was stronger than a stocky serra. He has great ground and pound.

I would like to see Frank Shamrock fight in the UFC again, he was always an entertaining fighter and could give these guys a run for their money.

----------


## Knockout_Power

This would definately be an amazing fight. As far as I can remember, Silva has not fought anyone as fast and aggressive as GSP and GSP has not fought anyone as accurate, sharp and devastating as Silva. I would give a slight advantage to Silva, but it would be interesting to see just how strong GSP would be @185 and not having to cut so hard to make 170 with all that muscle.

A fight like this would draw a massive PPV, someone should pay these fighters what they are worth to make this happen.

----------


## jonny101

> GSP is very athletic, he wears you out, he has a huge gas tank. He is a smart fighter that makes few mistakes, he commits to his fights, very focused. 
> 
> I don't think Silva would be able to maul him. The fight would be intresting. I think Silva's confidence going into it could hurt him. GSP will not make the mistakes Hendo did (leaving back open for a rear naked choke?).
> 
> GSP is strong for his wieght class, he was stronger than a stocky serra. He has great ground and pound.
> 
> I would like to see Frank Shamrock fight in the UFC again, he was always an entertaining fighter and could give these guys a run for their money.


lol i luv gsp and i think pierre silva would be great but some of the things you said baffles me

"he was stronger than a stocky serra" lol the man is 5'6 and is natrually a lightweight whoeva he fights at welterweight he will be weaker shorter and an underdog.u could even argue he is to short for most lightweights lol

as for frank shamrock.he got beat by cung lee, who himself is new 2 mma and if he was to fight gsp or a.silva it would be a very long night for him,he is simply 2 inexperianced for either man.frank shamrock is a pionear of the sport but his time has been and gone IMO he wouldnt be a match at all for 2days ufc champions

----------


## sprawlbrawl

i feel anderson will underestimate gsp i smell huge upset i would love to see this fight and not having to cut weight he would even be stronger

----------


## stoney_creek

GSP is the man and he owned, fitch is next then silvas gettin GnP'd out

----------


## jakk9011

Agreed.. GSP has already hinted that if he feels he's dominated the WW division that he may think of moving up. IMO he would also dominate the MW division. For the haters that say he's big for WW and wouldn't have same advantage in MW, he would obviously gain 15 pounds or so and have to cut to make MW as well. He is a wrestler and knows how to put on weight and then cut for a weigh in.

----------

